# Solved: Reboot Issues W/ 2wire 2701hg-b Home Portal



## Chitown021 (Jun 16, 2007)

I have AT&T DSL service and until about a week ago was using the 2Wire 1000HG home portal. I upgraded to the 2701HG model and got my internet connection up and running. The problem I am having is random hardware resets in the router itself.

When it's running I have a very strong and fast signal. There's no set interval for the resets. Sometimes it happens every 10 minutes and others I will get an hour or more use between resets. 

When the resets happen the router completely shuts down and power cycles itself. It takes about a minute to complete and when it comes back up my internet connection works fine again. I spoke with SBC tech support this past week about it. They told me there were 3 things that could be causing the problems:

1) Power supply issue: If the circuit the router is plugged in does not get a consistent level of power it will reboot itself. 

2) Blaster, spyware, or P2P software creating too much traffic.

3) The router hardware itself is defective.

So far I have tried resetting the router to factory settings. I've also done complete scans with three different programs searching for spyware (Windows Defender, McAfee Spyware search that came free with my service, and Ad-Aware). I tried plugging the router into an outlet all by itself (I originally had it plugged into a surge protector). No major issues were found. Obviously none of these steps have solved the problem or I would not be writing this. On Thursday night AT&T Tier 2 tech support finally agreed to replace the hardware and I hope this solves the problem. 

Does anyone else have this model? Have you had this problem and if so how was it resolved? 


Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Chitown021 (Jun 16, 2007)

The problem is becoming more frequent now. Whether I have the computer on or off the router reboots every 5 to 10 minutes pretty consistantly...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the reset button is not stuck (not likely) and that it is not overheating. All the air vents should be clear. With your hand on the router you'll feel warmth and know that it is on, but it shouldn't be hot.


----------



## Chitown021 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I checked the reset button and it's fine. I have the router sitting on the very top shelf of my computer desk in the open air. I don't think overheating is the problem either ( I felt the box and there's no excessive heat). 

I really hope it's a hardware problem and the replacement that tier 2 support is sending me fixes the issue. I'm just trying to do everything I can to eliminate either computer or user error being the problem.


----------



## Chitown021 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I received the replacement router today... I have my fingers crossed that this fixes the problem. I have it installed and it's made it past the first 10 minutes without rebooting. One thing I noticed while examining the original router I received...

The original unit had 2 white stickers covering up the original device serial number. This leads me to believe the "new" router I bought was actually a refurb. The replacement I got today had the original 2Wire serial # showing on the bottom so I'm assuming it's actually a "brand new" one.

It really makes me believe I did inherit someone else's hardware issues. It also makes me mad that I paid for a new unit but got a refurb to begin with.


----------



## Chitown021 (Jun 16, 2007)

Problem solved! Looks like the issue was bad hardware!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to hear. You can mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------



## webbsurfer (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a quick note about the 2WIRE 2701HG-B,,, AT&T has just sent to me modem #4 hope this one works..


----------



## Chitown021 (Jun 16, 2007)

webbsurfer said:


> Just a quick note about the 2WIRE 2701HG-B,,, AT&T has just sent to me modem #4 hope this one works..


I'm sorry to hear that. It took me an hour every time I called support to get past the front line basic troubleshooting techs to get to Tier 2 for the real help. Are they sending you new or referb equipment? From what I could tell the first router that didn't work was a referb. The second one was new and solved my problem.


----------



## ATTcustomer (Sep 10, 2008)

Try changing your VPI/VCI settings through the 2WIRE MDC (http://gateway.2wire.net/mdc). I use Bellsouth, so I changed mine from 0 (VPI) and 35 (VCI) to 8 and 35, respectivly. Try this link to find your settings or call your ISP.
http://www.dslmodemsdirect.com/DSL Configuration/VPI_VCI configuration Page.htm


----------

